# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  أحاسيس ساهريّة ..

## دموع الغصون

طابت أوقاتكم بكل خير 

أحاسيس ساهريّة تداعب الروح و تروي ظمأ أوردتي 
هذه الزاوية لعشاق القيصر فقط 

لنرسم أحاسيسنا بكلمات القيصر 

يحق للجميع المشاركة لكن بشروط 
1- البعد عن الإهداءات في هذا الموضوع و ممنوع ذكر أسم أي عضو أو أي شخص أو حروف أو أي رموز مبطنة 
2- سيحذف أي رد يحتوي على كلمات غير كلمات القيصر 



ستكون هذه الزاوية " المملكة الساهرية " لنرسم احساسنا بكلماته



....


ياويل قلبي شو حبيت هالموضوع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

لم يبقى سوى حركات يدينا العاشقتين*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*
ابتأسف وانا ما خطيت لاني بالفعل حبيت ..

.. يسلموووو دموع 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

_من دون كل البشر تعجبني ياعيني_

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شوفي الشمس تريد تنام
 		تعالي أسمعك أحلى كلام
 		لأحلى حبيبه وأحلى غرام
 		أحلى حبيبه وأحلى غرام
 		يزعل مني ويبعد عني وبعد شويه تشوفه بحضني
 		يبوس راسي وايدي وخدي يصالحني ويطلب ودي
 		الله كم طيب وحنون
 		أجمل ما بالكون عيني أنا وهالمجنون



جميل هالموضوع جداً جداً جداً
*

----------


## (dodo)

ها حبيبي مو على بعضك احسك
ها حبيبي لخاطري لا تأذي نفسك 



الموضوع روعة وخاصة انو لكاظم

----------


## mylife079

ممنوعة انتِ من الدخول ياحبيبتي علي 

ممنوعه ان تجلسي او تهمسي او تتركي يديك في يدي 

ممنوعه ان تحملي لي دمية احضنها 

او تقرئي لي قصه الاقزام والاميره الحسناء والجنية 

ممنوعه انتِ

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
أجلس في المقهى منتظر اً أن  		تأتي سيدتي الحلوة 
		أبتاع الصحف اليومية , أفعل أشياء طفولية 
		....أجلس في المقهى 
		هل ترتضى أن تتزوجني ؟
		هل ترضى سيدتي الحلوة ؟
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

يا وجها يعبق مثل حقول الورد 

ويركض نحوي كـ حصان

----------


## محمد العزام

اطفى وارد اشتعل ما اشكي من دنياي
حملي وانا اتكفله ماريد عون وياي
قالولي دربك صعب قلت القدم مشاي
قالولي رمل وشمس قلت انا اصير فياي
رمل الصحاري برد ورمل النهر جواي
محمل قوافل حزن ومحتاجه لحداي
الله يعلم بما سوى الزمان وياي
شفت المصايب شفت بويا يابوياي
اتقطع ولا اون وني يفرح عداي
كلشي يشوف البشر بس لا يدنك هاي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*صَغِيرَتِيـ إنْـ عَآتَبوكِـ يَوْمَآ ؛ كَيْفَـ قَصَصتِـ شَغْرَكِـ آلحَريرآ !!

قُولِيـ لَهَمـ أنآ قَصَصتُـ شَعْرِيـ لِأنـَ مَنـْ " أحِبُه " يُحِبُهُ قَصِيرآ* *♥*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*اصرخ يا ضمير..
اصرخ بوجه اللي يظلم ..
اصرخ بوجه ال يخون .. 
اصرخ وصحي المخادع  .. 
اصرخ وصحي المنافق .. 
.يا ضميــــــر*

----------


## دموع الغصون

قُـوْل ايش قصّـرت ويــــآك! 
وايش تطلُـب بعد أكثر

----------


## محمد العزام

صدمه بيها اختبر نفسي وامشي فوك جروح عمري
الله ينطيني الصبر واطلب من الله العزاء 

الليله طفي شموعي كلها راحت ايامي هباء
مابقت عندي ذريعه ومعنى للحب والوفاء

ماريد اشتكي لاحد المعذره يااصدقاء
الليله بيها ابقى بعزلتي ووحدي اتجرع صدمتي

الله ينطيني الصبر واطلب من الله العزاء

----------


## دموع الغصون

نصي ثلج نصي نار
بردان أصيح من الثلج
واه أصيح من النار
لا النار ذوبتلي الثلج
ولا الثلج طفالي النار

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*منـي تزعـل؟!
لـگ واللـه زعـل آلـدنيـآ گلهـآ
ولـآ مـگرووهـ يمسـگ
حبيبـي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*وانته على كيفك موتني واحييني 

من دون كل البشر تعجبني ياعيني 
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مو حرآم أنآ مآ أفكر إلآ فيك
قلبي مِثل النآر يـ الغآلي عليك
وأنتَ مآ أقسآك مو فآرق معآك مو فآرق معآك مو حرآم*

----------


## (dodo)

نمت وحلمت انك رجعت 
تقولي سامحني 
ظلمتك جرحتك 
سامحني يا عمري
 وحدك تركت

----------


## دموع الغصون

خسارة يا مشاعرنا قصايدنة وخواطرنة حركناها برود اعصاب وسكرنا على كل باب
خسارة خسارة خسارة
انا نادم على نفسي على يومي على امسي
على عمرا تركتا بيدك اتعذبة
واخيرا اكتشفت اني باسم الحب انا لعبة وكل العشرة والاخلاص وكل التضحية كذبة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وين تريد أروح وياك بس لا تجرح إحساسي*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يدكـ التي حطت على كتفي 
كحمامة نزلت لكي تشرب 

عندي تساوي ألف أمنيه 
يا ليتها تبقى ولا تذهب

----------


## &روان&

_
ما الحل؟
الله من دلع النساء و كيدهن و من جنونك يا حياتى
ما الحل؟
يا مشكلة يا مدللة
ما الحل؟
يا مشاغبة يا مُتعِبَة
ما الحل؟_

----------


## دموع الغصون

في وجوه الناس اطالع وجهك الحاضر الغايب وين انت ومتى اشوفك وحدي اسال وحدي اجاوب حتى في اصغر أشياءك أبقى اتامل وأراقب
استجدي صوتك استجدي وجهك 
ولو في لحظة وهم جمدت الدمعة بعيوني وأنت إحساسي القلم

----------


## shams spring

*إني أعاني إني أموت إني حطام
 حاشاكِ عمري أن أفكر بإنتقام
 أحني لكي رأسي بحب وإحترام

رووووووووووووووعة الفكرة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ان الذى امامك الان اشبعنى ظلما وحرما

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اني خيرتكـ فأختاري . .
ما بين الموت على صدري او فوق دفاتر أشعاري

----------


## دموع الغصون

الحب ليس رواية

----------


## (dodo)

ياقلبُ قد ضاقت عليك الأضلعُ
بين الجراح جعلتنا نتسكّعُ
ماذا بعد ؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

والله مآ أكرهــك .. بس غآضب وزعلآآآن ! 
بـــدربـــك زرعـت الـوفــــــــاآآآآ ..!!
وكاآآآآآآآآن الحصـــــــــــــاآد حرمـــآآآن

----------


## دموع الغصون

كل انواع الألم كانت تطاردني 
وأنا أجري وراك ... أجري وراك

أنا .. أنا .. أشكو الظمأ
أشكو الألم 
وين انت ... بأي مكان

----------


## دموع الغصون

مافات اريد انسى
والشوق اريد انسى

و بـ اهجر الاخبار والوعد والمسيار
أقولها بكل اختصار
انتهى المشوار

----------


## دموع الغصون

صبري الجميل تجاوزا الصبرا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*حتَـلُ نَفسِيْ أطـــ♥ــوَلَ إحْتِـلالْ,, 
,,,
,,
,
وأجمَـلُ إحْتِــلالْ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*تدري من تضحك حبيبي الدنيا ما تحمل فرحتي 
كل شي يتغير بعيني تبتسم حتى دمعتي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

منو انت وتسرح فقلبي
وبين عيوني ليل ونهار
منو انت وشاغل تفكيري
وشاعل بين ضلوعي النار
يمكن انت اللي تسعدني
ويمكن انت اللي تهنيني
ويمكن انت اللي تظلمني
اللي تعذبني اللي تبكيني
يا ويلي ويلي يا ويلي
يا طول ليلي ويا ويلي
منو انت ؟!

----------


## (dodo)

إذا مرًّ يومٌ ولم أتذكر ..



به أن أقول صباحكِ سكَّرْ ..


فلا تحزني من ذهولي وصمتي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## دموع الغصون

صبو *العذاب* كما شئتم على جسدي 
 فلا *شهود* على تعذيب سجاني

----------


## دموع الغصون

روحي الك..صحتي الك..بأحلى الدلال مدللك..
أحلف أبد ما ازعلك..التــــوبـــــــــــــة راح أعقل

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لماذا أسلم للبحر أمري ؟؟
وأمنح للريح أيام عمري؟؟
وهل في البحار سوى العاصفات
تروح بلؤمٍ وتغدوا بغدر ؟؟
وكيف أصادق في الصبح مداً
وفي الليل أمنح ودي لجزر
تعبت من البحر لكن قلبي
يصر على البعد عن بؤس برٍ

----------


## دموع الغصون

فراشة جئت ألقي كحل أجنحتي لديك
فاحترقت ظلما جناحاتي..
أصيح والسيف مزروع في خاصرتي
والغدر حطم آمالي العريضات..

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

موضوع: رد: احاسيس ساهرية   10/7/2012, 11:31	



مدينة الحب أمشي فـي شوارعـك
وأنا أرى الحـب محمـولاً بأكفـانِ
صبوا العذاب كما شئتم على جسدي
فلا شهود على تعذيب سجاني

----------


## دموع الغصون

كم كان كبيرًا حظي حين عثرت يا عمري عليك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

فلا تنعتيني بموت الشعور 
ولا تحسبي ان قلبي تحجر 

أحبك فوق المحبة لكن دعيني اراك كما أتصور

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عَتبي .. عَلى حَرفيّن قَد سَلبا وَقَاري !*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



ياشمس ياشموسه 
يآحلوه ياعروسه..نتمنى بكرا السلام تنور علينا ياشموسه


*

----------


## (dodo)

محبوبتي
أنتي الشجر و أنا المطر
لولا جميل عناقنا
ما كان في الدنيا ثمر

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

إنــت وحــدك ســر وجودي.. أنا من غيــرك أضيـــع
عاقــل وأعرف حدودي... لا أخــون ولا أبيـــع
إمسح دموعــك حبيبــي.. الليــله خل نسهــر ســوا
قلبــي من قلبــك حبيبــي... ليــش تحرمنــي الهــوا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

( حبيبتي إن يسألوكِ عني يوماً ، فـ لا تُفكري كثيراً
قولى لهم بـ كلِ كِبرياء ،، يحُبني كثيراً ) !

----------


## دموع الغصون

* 
مآ زلت ُ أحلم ُ أن أعانق َ وجهـه ُ ....


*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

خَسارة يا مَشاعِرنا 

قصائِدنا و خواطِرنا ،،

حرقناها أبرود أعصاب ،،

وسَكرنا على أخر باب ،،

خسارة .. خسارة .. خسارة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*انا اشلون اتخلى عنك و انا اتنفس من خلالك 

قلقي و خوفي عليك عمري طمني على حالك*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لك أيامي وتبخل في دقيقه
أجل وشلون لو كانت ثواني
بخيل بالعطا ماهي طريقه
واحد مرتاح والثاني يعاني

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ضآقت عليَّ كأنها تآبوتُ ! ..

ضآقت عليَّ كأنها تآبوتُ ! ..

ضآقت عليَّ كأنها تآبوتُ ! ..

*

----------


## فيروز

يا معشر العشاق جيت اشكي حالي
ظالم حبيب الروح ظالم الغالي

الله يا كاظم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ما اريدك بعد روح 
ما أحبك بعد روح 
ما اشيلك وسط عيني بس بالقلب و الروح 
ما المسك ولا المسه ولا اهمسك ولا همسه
 لسه ما ما شوفت لسه شو مخبيه الروح

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## الوسادة

*
كتيــــــــــــــــــــــــر حلو 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ياريت قلبي يكون قاسي ... عشان يقدر يفوت حبك 

وأعيش زيك سعيد ناسي ... ولا أسألش على قلبك*

----------


## فيروز

اريد ابجي على صدرك مشتهي النوح
واريد اقعد قبالك واحسب جروح .. جروح
بيه نار.. بيه نار وهي مو كل نار نار
وك ابجي ما ينزل دمع يطفر شرار
شلك عليّ يا زمن .. يا زمن شلك عليا
اشفيك دقاتك كبار .. كبار
وك وهي مو كل نار نار
و ابجي ما ينزل دمع يطفر شرار
ادري بطريقي صعب واتعثر بخطواتي
لكن عنادي اشد خلي الثمن حياتي
اش جابرك على المر غير الامرّ منه
ما خايف من النار لا نار العشق جنه
يا عيني على المفارق شلون الليالي وياه ؟؟
هل ترحم دمع عينه لو يقضي آه بآه
اش جابرك على المر غير الامر منه
ما خايف من النار لا نار العشق جنه
كل شي يصير اتحمل واضم الآه و الشكوى
اتعب والتعب راحه ما دام القلب يهواه
اش جابرك على المر غير الامر منه
ما خايف من النار لا نار العشق جنه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

من لـي بحـذف اسمـك الشفـاف من لغتي 




*

----------


## فيروز

وحشتيني كثر ما خانني هذا الزمن واكثر
وحشتيني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هـو ~> رجعلـي ضحكتـي وشآل من عينـي دمعتـِي ♥

----------


## فيروز

أدحلني حُبك سيدتي مدن الاحزان

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*الليلة غير .. شعوري غير  .. أشواقي غير 

حتى الأغاني غير ..

صارلي سما و أحساسي طير*

----------


## فيروز

سلامي على إلي صان المحبة
سلامي على إلي فرقته صعبة
بعيد وياكل ويشرب معانا حبيبي وصاحبي وقلبي على قلبها

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*يا وجعي .. يا وجع النايااااات*

----------


## (dodo)

يدك التي حطت على كتفي 
كحما مه نزلت لكي تشرب 

عندي تساوي الف امنيه 
ياليتها تبقى ولا تذهب
الشمس نا ئمه على كتفي 
قبلتها الفا ولم اتعب ..

----------


## فيروز

لالالانخافي لا لالا
ماهناك امراة بيضاء او سمراء او شقراء تستدعي اهتمامي 
انا لا ارقص في الحب على خمسين حبلا لاولا اشدو على الف مقام 
انني اؤمن بالاخلاص في دنيا الهوا فضعي رجليك في الثلج ونامي
كبري عقلك
انا ماكنت يوما شهر يارلا ولا احرقت في الحب اكباد النساء 
كنت دوما رجلا لمراة واحدة وعشيقا جيدا واحادي الولاء

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*وعندك عين !
*

----------


## فيروز

أنفاسها أحساسها بركان نااااار

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
قُولي مَا الحَلُّ ؟
فَـأَشْواقي وَصَلَتْ لِحُدودَ الهَذَيَانِ !

*

----------


## فيروز

كلك على بعضك حلو والاحلى الخجل الي بعيونك

----------


## (dodo)

أشك في شكي إذا أقبلت

باكية .. شارحة ذلها

----------


## فيروز

هارب من الاحباب هارب من الاصحاب

----------


## (dodo)

سلامي على اللي حاضر معانا
سلامي على اللي خالي مكانه

----------


## فيروز

قولي ولو كذباً كلاماً ناعماً

----------


## &روان&

قولي احبك
كي تزيد وسامتي
فبغير حبك لا أكون جميلا

----------


## فيروز

وإني أحبك أحبك لكن اخاف

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يا أحلى نوباتِ جُنوني

*

----------


## فيروز

يدك التي حطت على كتفي كـحمامة نزلت لكي تشرب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بس طِيـفك مـآ تركنـِـي . . ضل سـآكن وسط جفنـِـِي . .

----------


## (dodo)

هل عندكِ شكٌّ في من أنتِ؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

سلامي انشالله يوصل سلامي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

قولي ما الحلُ فأشواقي وصلت لحدودِ الهذيانِ ...

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هل عندك شك أنك أحلى وأغلى امرأة في الدنيا؟!

هل عندك شك؟ 

وأهم امرأة في الدنيا

هل عندك شك؟!

هل عندك شك أن دخولك في قلبي هو أعظم يوم في التاريخ وأجمل خبر في الدنيا

هل عندك شك أنك عمري وحياتي

وبأني من عينيك سرقت النار وقمت بأخطر ثوراتي

أيتها الوردة والريحانة والياقوتة والسلطانة والشعبية والشرعية بين جميع الملكات

يا قمرا يطلع كل مساء من نافذة الكلمات

يا آخر وطن أولد فيه وأدفن فيه وأنشر فيه كتاباتي

غاليتي أنت غاليتي لا أدري كيف رماني الموج على قدميك

لا أدري كيف مشيت إلي وكيف مشيت إليك

دافئة أنت كليلة حب

من يوم طرقة الباب علي.. ابتدأ العمر

هل عندك شك؟!

كم صار رقيقا قلبي حين تعلم بين يديك

كم كان كبيرا حظي حين عثرت يا عمري عليك

يا نارا تجتاح كياني

يا فرحا يطرد أحزاني

يا جسدا يقطع مثل السيف ويضرب مثل البركاني

يااااا ..يا وجها يعبق مثل حقول الورد ويركض نحوي كحصاني

قولي قووولي قووووووووووولي

قولي لي .. قولي لي

كيف سأنقذ نفسي من أشواقي وأحزاني

قولي لي .. قولي لي

ماذا أفعل فيك أنا في حالة إدمان

قولي لي .. قولي لي

قولي ما الحل فأشواقي وصلت لحدود الهذيان
قاتلتي ترقص حافية القدمين
ترقص...ترقص حافية القدمين
في مدخل شرياني
من أين أتيت وكيف أتيت وكيف عصفت بوجداني
من أين أتيت وكيف أتيت وكيف عصفت بوجداني
من أين أتيت وكيف أتيت وكيف عصفت بوجداني

----------


## معاذ ملحم

احـــبــــكـ جــــدا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بيني وبين سعادتي بحر عميق 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بيه من الالم بركان مايتحمله انسان...بحر هموم بحر احزان ياصبري وعنايا ...*

----------


## (dodo)

أحبك حب أكبر حيل من كلمة أحبك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

نمت وحلمت 

نمت وحلمت إنّك رجعت

----------


## &روان&

ها حبيبي مو ع بعضك احسك منو زعلك انت 
والله ازعل الدنيا كلها ولا مكروة يمسك حبيبي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يدكـ التي حطت على كتفي كحمامة نزلت لكي تشرب عندي تساوي ألف اُمنية يا ليتها تبقى ولا تذهب .

----------


## &روان&

هانت عليك عشرة صار إلها عمر
أعتب عليك كان ممكن تنتظر 
وينه كلامك يا محب 
وينه حنانك يا حنون

----------


## معاذ ملحم

زيدني عشقا زيدني

----------


## دموع الغصون

سوف يظلُّ حنيني أقوى مما كانَ..

----------


## (dodo)

اني خيرتك فاختاري

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أيا امرأة تمسك القلب بين يديها 
سألتك بالله لا تتركيني 
لا لا لا لا 
لا تتركيني 
فما أكون أناااا إذا لم تكوني ؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أحبكـ جداً

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ابحث ُ عنكِ بكُل شجوني يا سيدتي كالمجنون ِ
أبحث ُعنك ِ ابحث ُ عنك ِ يا اااااااااا سيدتي
أرجوكِ بعنف ٍ سيدتي أن تقتحمي الأن حصوني
أن تحتلي كامل بيتي ان ترعي أمري شؤؤني
أنا مُذ جئتُ لهذي الدُنيا وأنا مُنتظرُ لتكوني
لتلُمي عُمراً بعثره ُ من في حرماني تركوني
وبلا مللٍ وبلا كلل ٍ وبلا امل ٍ سار جنوني
أسمعُ صوتك ِ اشهدُ وجهكِ اشعرُ انكِ بين جفوني
وأذوبُ حناناً وحنينياً للقائكِ يا ضوء َعيوني
أبحث ُ عنكِ يا سيدتي كالمجنوووووووووووووووووون ِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

فالصمت في حرم الجمال جمالُ
فالصمت في حرم الجمال جمالُ
فالصمت في حرم الجمال جمالُ
*فالصمت في حرم الجمال جمالُ*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كُن مُنصفاً يا سيدي القاضي
ذنبي أنا رجُلُ لهُ ماضي
تِلكَ التي أمامكَ الأنَ
كانت لديَ أعزَ أنسانه
أحببتُها وهيَ أحبتني
صدقاً جميع الهمَ أنستني
صارحتُها وقُلتُ مولاتي
كثيرةُ كانت علاقتي
قالت حبيبي دع الماضي
وقبلني بين ذراعيك َ
أنا الكُلُ وأنا لي الحاضر ُ والأت ِ
كُن مُنصفأً سيدي القاضي
تخونني لغتي وألفاظي
إنَ الذي أمامكَ الأن َ
أشبعني ظُلما ً وحرمانا
أنا حالةُ فعلاً لها يُرثى
حتى نسيتُ بأنني أنثى
دللتُها
دللتني
دمرتني أنتَ
أهملتني أنت َ
أنتَ عذابي
أنتَ همومي
ونسيتُ قسوتهُ وقلتُ له ُ
حبيبي دع الماضي وقبلني
بين ذراعيكَ أنا الكُل وأنا لي َ الحاضرُ والأت ِ
مرَ الزمان فتغيرت تمردت تجبرت وتكبرت

----------


## (dodo)

ابتسم هدي اعصابك خلي راسك بين ايديا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
واغازلك غصبا عنك


*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أنا لا أرقص في الحب على خمسين حبلاً لا ولا أشدو على ألفِ مقامِ .....إنني أؤمن بالإخلاص في دنيا الهوى

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

أنا أتاسف وأنا ماخطيت

لأني بالفعل حبيت

أنا سمعتني الايام

يا ليتك تسمعي يا ليت

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هموم اللي بصدري ما مثلها همووووم
رجعلي حبيبي حتى لو نص يوم
سكنت حي الاطباء وكل دوا ما فاااد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
خسارة يامشاعرنا قصايدنا وخواطرنا
حرقناها ببرود أعصاب وسكرنا على آخر باب
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أحس ألف احساس
هاللحظة بعد وأكثر.!


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

حتى بظلام الليل .. نورك بينشاف

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

احببتك وسأحبك
لو أصبح الليل فجرا
ولو صار الفجر ليلا
لو اصبح الماء ترابا
ولو صار التراب ماء
لو سبحت الطيور فى الماء
ولو طارت الاسماك فى السماء
لو تغيرت معالم الارض
لو تغيرت انت فى حبك
لن يتغير حبى لك
فذكرى الحب تكفى لان احبك

----------


## دموع الغصون

استعجلت الرحيل ورحلت في غير اوانك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

نصي ثلج نصي نار . . بردان أصيح من الثلج

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

حرقت الروح لمن فارقتهم
بجيت ومن دموعي غركتهم
إش قال القلب لمن ودعتهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

خلك ساكن جوا ضلوعي يمكن تهتم بموضوعي تنزل مثل النار دموعي و أنت دموعك مي تسيل أنا رقة و حنية أستاهل من عندك يا بدر الكامل هنيالك تضحك و تجامل ليلك ساعة و ليلي طويل

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

لِغيرِكَ لآ أتمنّى إنتمآء .. وَإنّكَ عِندِي اختِصارُ التمنّي .

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

في باب الحظ أفتش عن برج الحب
ساعدني يا برج الحب
طمنني يا برج الحب
هل تأتي سيدتي الحلوة ؟
....
أبتاع الصحف اليومية , أفعل أشياء طفولية
أجلس في المقهى منتظراً أن تأتي سيدتي الحلوة
أجلس في المقهى ..

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ما زلتِ في فن المحبة طفلة
بيني وبينكِ أبحر وجبال
لم تستطيعي بعد أن تتفهمي
أن الرجال جميعهم أطفال

----------


## دموع الغصون

انت وحدك سر وجودي .. انا من غيرك اضيع!!

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

احبك حب اكبر حيل من كلمة احبك

----------


## دموع الغصون

نمت وحلمت إنّك رجعت 

تقول لي سامحني .. ظلمتك جرحتك

سامحني يا عمري .. وحدك تركتك

بست خدي وبكيت .. وباحضانك غُفيت

بين إيدى يا عمرى .. بردان ودفيت

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ما زلت في فن المحبة طفلة بيني وبينك أبحر وجبال
لم تستطيعي بعد ان تتفهمي ان الرجال جميعهم اطفال
فإذا وقفت امام حسنك صامدا" فالصمت في حرم الجمال جمال
كلماتنا في الحب تقتل حبنا ان الحروف تكموت حين تقال

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## &روان&

*هل عندك شك أنك أحلى وأغلى امرأة في الدنيا؟!
وأهم امرأة في دنيا ..هل عندك شك؟!
هل عندك شك أن دخولك في قلبي
هو أعظم يوم بالتاريخ وأجمل خبر في الدنيا؟!

هل عندك شك أنك عمري وحياتي
وبأني من عينيك سرقت النار وقمت بأخطر ثوراتي؟!
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

وجعي يمتد كسرب حمام

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مهلاً السنا نحن من لحم ودم ؟! نخطي ونعذر بضعنا رغم الالم ..
كلي اشتياق أن أعود حبيبتي .. هل كل احلامي بعودتنا وهم ..

لك حلمك الزاهي ولي النسيان .. فدروبنا افترقت وكان زمان ..
جبل مع جبل محال يلتقي .. لكنما قد يلتقي الانسان ..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*

وين آخذك وين أنهزم بيك 

بضلوعي لو بعيوني أخليك 

جابتك واتبسمت أمك 

وأنا على راسي شلت همك 

هي الل عليها سمت أسمك 

وآنا الل عليّ أبتلي بيك 

وين آخذك يا أغلى مني؟؟ 

حيرة وغيرة جننّي 

لا .. لا تظن أرقص وأغني 

رجف الخلاخل أرجف عليك 

وين آخذك عيونك دواهي 

هي الجرح وهي الدوى هي 

سهرني حيرني يا لاهي 

إن كان هذا الحال يرضيك 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

إنــت وحــدك ســر وجودي.. أنا من غيــرك أضيـــع
عاقــل وأعرف حدودي... لا أخــون ولا أبيـــع
إمسح دموعــك حبيبــي.. الليــله خل نسهــر ســوا
قلبــي من قلبــك حبيبــي... ليــش تحرمنــي الهــوا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*سيدة عمري الفاضلة هذي رسالة عاجلة من عاشق مظطهد 
سيدة عمري الفاضلة
حبر الدموع انتهى اكتب بحبر القلم اول رسالة عتب داخلها صرخة الم 

سيدة عمري الفاضلة

سيدة عمري

ارجوك يانور عيني كوني حنونة وعادلة كوني حنونة وعادلة 
سيدة عمري
ماكنت اتمنى الجأ للرسائل كوسيلة
الا عندما نفذ صبري و ماشفت باليد حيلة
واخيرا اعذريني وماتفهميني غلط 
اضعف الايمان اريدك تراجعي نفسك فقط
سيدة عمري الفاضلة 
حبيبك المظطهد 
المخلص الك للابد . . 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

حرقت الروح لمن فارقتهم
بجيت ومن دموعي غركتهم
إش قال القلب لمن ودعتهم

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ياعين ياعين لا تنامين هالليله اسمع حبيبي هناك ناداني 
قلبي علمني 
ولازم امشي له 
وما اخليه يسهر ليله وحداني

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

سلامي للي حاضر معانا

----------


## (dodo)

أكرهها وأشتهي وصلها 

وإنني أحب كرهي لها

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

من دون كل البشر تعجبني ياعيني

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مستقيل وبدمع العين امضي .. 
هذه الصفحة من عمري و أطوي .. 
لم يعد صدر الحبيب موطني ..
لم يعد صدر الحبيب موطني ..



*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قولي احبكككككككككككككككككك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أشكو أيامي 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

غاليه
شوفي الشمس تريد تنام
تعالي أسمعك أحلى كلام
لأحلى حبيبه وأحلى غرام

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أنت واحد بين آلاف العيون
ليش أنا أرضى بعذابك من تكون؟

----------


## &روان&

يا مشكلة يا مدللة
ما الحل؟

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الويل لي الويل لي يا مستبدة

----------


## دموع الغصون

مهما غلونا في عداوتنا فالحب أكبر من خطايانا

----------


## دموع الغصون

ضاقت علي كأنها تابوت

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

والله دنيا ... والله دنيا

تحتفل وحدك حبيبي وحتفل وحدي أنا ..... والله دنيا
سنة صعبة ياحبيبي وين كنا بكل سنه ..... والله دنيا


اتخيلك شاغل الجلسة وقمر بين الحاضرين..
تبتسم تضحك تغني وداخلك جدا حزين..

ودي اضمك ياحبيبي, ودي ابوسك ياحبيبي...
ودي لكن ضاع ودي وضعت من ايدك انا ...


أنا وناري وذكرياتي وصورتك بين الشموع..
اغنيلك ياحبيبي لكن أنغامي دموع ..

ودي أضمك ياحبيبي ,ودي أبوسك ياحبيبي ..
ودي لكن ضاع ودي وضعت من إيدك أنا ..

والله دنيا ..

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

اتحمل اخطاء اختيارك
حاول انت تطفى نارك
تمشى فوق الجمر انت
زيدت بيدك مرارك

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

قسما بجرحي .. لن تري دمعا يسيل
سترين معنى الصبر في جسدي النحيل
فتفرجي ..
هذا المساااء رقصي الجميل

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ااعجبك الشاي وهل تكتفين وكما كنت دوما بقطعة سكر؟؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

*هسه ضميرك صار يعذبك
وينك لما كنت بجنبك
كنت استجدي رقة قلبك
واتمنى ولو همسة حب
وانت لا يهمك همي
ولا حرقة اعصابي ودمي
وبتغلط حتى في اسمي
والله حرام تسمي لعبك حب*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ﺂخآاف ﺂلتوحد فيگ ﺂلتعلق فيگ ﺂلتورط فيگ

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

والله ماطلعت شمساً ولا غربت إلأ وحبك مقروناً في أنفاسي
ولا جلست الى قوماً أحدثهم الا وانت حديثي بين جولسي
ولا هممت وبشرب الماء من ظماً الارايت خيالاًمنك في الكاس

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*فرشت رمل البحر ونامت واتغطت بالشمس*

----------


## دموع الغصون

اش راح أسوي بالصور وين أودي الذكريات
وين ألقى درب خالي ما الي بيه ذكريات؟؟
هيك يا دنيا البشر بارع بدور الخداع
غامض وما ينحزر وبوجهه أكثر من قناع.؟!!

----------


## (dodo)

أبتأسف وأنا مخطيت 
لأني بالفعل حبيت . ؟ .

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

تعالى حبيبي فما فات مات وماهو ات جميل كصدري

امد اليك يدي باشتياق ودمع حنيني من العين يجري

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كن منصفاً سيدي القاضي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*كلمة احبك لا تجي في لسانك شوهت بأسم الحب كل المفاهيم*

----------


## &روان&

لا تزعل انا امزح
الشوق الي بالقلب يفضح
انا مثل الطفل افرح اذا تضحك يا محبوبي................

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

إنـــي أعــآنِـي..إنـــي أمُــوت..إنـــي حـُطـآآم..!!
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

أرجوك بعنف سيدتي أن تقتحمي الآن حصوني

أن تحتلي كامل بيتي و إن ترعي أمري و شئوني

أسمع صوتك أشهد وجهك أشعر أنك بين جفوني

----------


## (dodo)

تقول إنسى 

وإقول آهين لو إقدر 

رغم طول النوى إنسى

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

لم يحدثْ أبدًا .. أنْ أحببتُ بهذا العمقْ

أنّي سافرتُ مع امرأةٍ .. لبلادِ الشوقْ

وضربتُ شواطئَ عينيها كالرعدِ الغاضبِ أو كالبرقْ

فأنا في الماضي لم أعشقْ بل كنتُ أمثلُ دورَ العشقْ

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

_أقرئي
أقدم
أوراق الهوى
تجديني دائماً
بين السطور_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ويـــــن آخذك ويـــن أنهزم بيــــــك ؟
يضلـُوعِـِـِي لو بعيـُونِـِـي أخليـ‘ـك . . ♥*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

والله ما اكرهـــك
بس غاضب وزعــــــــلان
دربك زرعت الوفا
وكان الحصاد حرمــــــــان
خذلان صدمه اسفه
نكران دامى شنيع

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الليلة احساسي غريب الليلة احساسي غريب

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

حدثي حديثيه عن ذلك الكوخ وراء النخيل بين الروابي
حلم أيامه الطوال الكئيبات فلا تحرميه حلم الشباب
أوهميه بأنه سوف يلقاك على النهر تحت ستر الضباب
وأضيئي الشموع في ذلك الكوخ وإن كان كله من سراب

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ابتأسف وانآآ ما اخطيت لاني بالفعل حبيت ،، 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

من وين اجيب احساس للي مايحس

----------


## دموع الغصون

ما اريد تشيل همي او تجاريني بحنيني ...

بس اريد تحس بيااااااااا .... مو حرام انا ما افكر الا بيك!!!!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هل عندك شك؟

هل عندك شك أنك أحلى وأغلى امرأة في الدنيا؟!

هل عندك شك؟ 

وأهم امرأة في الدنيا

هل عندك شك؟!

هل عندك شك أن دخولك في قلبي هو أعظم يوم في التاريخ وأجمل خبر في الدنيا

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*يا مسافرة مثل اليمامة بين العين والبصر
كيف امحوكي من اوراق ذاكرتي
وانتي في القلب مثل النقش في الحجر*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

القيصر : أنا لا أعرفك جيدا .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تركت التاريخ ورائي ..
وشطبت شهادة ميلاادي ..
وقطعت جميع شرااييني .. 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
وفي لا أتضيع من أيديّه
تبتسم لي وهيه في أصعب ظروف
يا عزيزة بوسه للقلب العطوف
يوم لو غابت عليّه
روحي تصرخ وين هيه ؟؟
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

أحبيني ولا تتسائلي كيف ولا تتلعثمي خجلا ولا تتساقطي خوفا ...

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*حبيبتي إن يسألوك عني يومَا، فلا تفكري كثيرا
قولي لهم بكل كبرياءٍ، يُحبني .. يُحبني كثيرا*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*وين آخذكـ وين أنهزم بيكـ . .
بضلوعي لو بعيوني أخليكـ ..
وين آخذكـ عيونكـ دوا هي ..
هيه الجرح هيه الدوا هيه ..*

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

تقول اراك مبتسما تغني 
و كم يحتاج مثلك للبكاء 
و ما تدري بأن بكائي صعب 
و اكبر من دموعي كبريائي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سلام الله على الدنيا على الانسان

اه .. واه متى نحيى بحب وامان ؟


*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

كيف أمحوكِ من أوراق ذاكرتي.. وأنت في القلب.. مثل النقش في الحجرِ..

----------


## (dodo)

صحيت و الوسايد ، غرقانه بْدموعي ..
كل شي بي جامد ، و بردانه ضلوعي
يا عيني عليَّـا .. إشسوى الشوق بـيَّــا
لا إنت إجيت .. و لا جرحك يروح ..

----------


## &روان&

لا تزعل انا امزح الشوق ال بلقب يفضح
انا مثل الطفل افرح  اذا تضحك يا محبوبي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ياما وياما حاولت أفتح معك باب الحوار
وإنتي اللي كنتي تغلقيه
ياما وياما إتنازلت
وإتحملت ضيم ومرار
بسبب كل ما تفعليه
التضحية والمحبة من طرف واحد قاتلة*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا ليل لا تنتهي .............

----------


## &روان&

الجو جميل وشاعري
خليني امتع ناظري

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أنا حاله فعلا لها يرثى
حتى نسيت بأننى انثى




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بعد الحب وبعد العشره نلتقي مثل الاغراب ...

واحد مايعرف الثاني ولا كأنه كنا احباب احباب ...

ماتت لهفتنا المجنونة .. مااقساه ومااقساني

اتسائل وحدي واتألم ياترى من فينا الجاني .. ؟

الزمن اتغير لو احنا لو احنا .. بينا عيوب وبينا اخطاء

احنا مجرد هيكل فارغ واخذتنا الموجه العمياء

مات الحب .. مات الاحساس .. مات النور اللي نهتدي بيه

مات الانسان بداخلنا مات .. كنا بدمنا بنبكي عليه عليه ...



*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*قصّي وجهي والشحوب عتمة المآضي الحزين
وإتركي الشمس الطروب وعطر زهر اليآسمين
إتركي ضي النجوم وطفي أحدآقي
قصّي وجهي من الصُور وإتركي البآقي*

----------


## (dodo)

ما الحـــــــــــل ؟؟؟

----------


## &روان&

أحبيني بلا عقد وضيعي في خطوط يدي

أحبيني لأسبوع لأيام لساعات فلست أنا الذي يهتم بالأبد

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*خليتك أنت الحكم تنصف قلت بالعدل
ردتك صديق وحبيب وتعاملني بالمثل
ما أتصورت تستغل وتزيد حملي حمل
الذنب ذنبي أنا رخيت لك الحبل
أمحي وأسامح زمان .. و أغفر لك ذنوبك
مو فاض حد الصبر .. وما أتغير أسلوبك
يا أخي أنت قلبك حجر وتبجي محبوبك*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أكرهها وأشتهي وصلها 

وإنني أحب كرهي لها 

أحب هذا اللؤم في عينها 

وزروها أنت زورت قولها

عينٌ .. كعين الذئب محتالة 

طافت أكاذيب الهوى حولها

قد سكن الجنون أحداقها 

وأطفأت ثورتها عقلها

أشك في شكي إذا أقبلت

باكية .. شارحة ذلها 

فإن ترفــقــت بــهــا أستكبرت

وجررت ضاحــكة ذيلها

أن عانقتني كسرت أضلعي 

وأفرغت على فمي غــلــّها

يحبها حقدي ويا طالما 

وددت إذ طــوقــتـها .. قــتــلـهــا

. . رائعه جداً . .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اصيح والسيف مغروز في خاصرتي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شوفي الشمس تريد تنام
تعالي أسمعك أحلى كلام
لأحلى حبيبه وأحلى غرام
أحلى حبيبه وأحلى غرام

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*أنا لفيت... حتى تعبت الدنيا من أسفاري
ولا لاقيت... اللي عز الشتا مثلك دفا وإخلاص
يا ناري نهاري والسهر إنتي
وأحلام العمر إنتي ولو بان لي صوتك عرفت الصمت من سكوتك
انا عشقك وانا موتك ولا داري
*

----------


## (dodo)

ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ ﺗﺘﻨﻬﺪ ..
ﺑﻌﺪ ﺷﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﻜﺔ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ..
ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺑﺼﺪﺭﻙ ﺗﺒﺮﺩ ..
ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ ﺗﺘﻨﻬﺪ ..

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

خلاص اليوم أريد أوضع نهاية حد لمأساتي
خلاص اليوم أقول بلا أسف كل اعترافاتي
خلاص اليوم خلاص اليوم
شعوري إنتَ تجاهلته
حنيني بالرخص بعته
غلط والله غلط وياك
كل خطوة بحياتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بعد الحب وبعد العشرة نلتقي مثل الاغراب
واحد ما يعرف الثاني ولا كانا كنا احباب

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مِنْ أجْلكِ أعْتََقْتُ نِسَائِي
وَ ترَكْــت التَـــاريخ وَرائِـي
وَ شَطَبْت شَهَادة مِيلآدِي
وَ قَطَعْت جَمِيعَ شَرَايينِي
*

----------


## &روان&

خيالك دائماً ما غاب عني
وطيفك طاف في عيني سنينا
أغنيك الهوى في كل فني
وصدر الليل أملئه أنينا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أنا إن غادرت دنيا حبناا ..
فالهوى عهد سيبقى دوون نقض ..
..



*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*
 مني تزعل .؟ 

لك والله زعل الدنيا كلها 

ولا مكروه يمسك .. حبيبي*

----------


## (dodo)

من يقول الموت بس مره ويفوت 

لو تحب تشوف كم مرة تموت 

إنت ما أقواك مو فارق معاك

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ارحلي حيث تريدين ارحلي
وأضحكي وأبكي
فأنا أعرف أن لن تجدي
موطناً فيه تنامين كصدري
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أمشي وأضحك .. يا ليلى
مكاابرةً ..
علٌي أخبٌي عن الناس إحتضاارااتي ..
لا الناس تعرفُ .. ما أمري ..
فتعذرُني ..
ولا سبيل لديهم .. في مواسااتي 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أبا أتأسف وأنا ما اخطيت
لأنى بالفعل حبيت
أنا سمعتنى الايام
ياليتك تسمعي..
يا ليت...!

*

----------


## (dodo)

صعب اصبر على الحرمان 
صعب انسى ولو لحظة 
لاني عاشق وانسان

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*الويل لي من خنجرطعن الموده
الويل لي كم نمت مخدوعا على تلك المخده
الويل لي من فجر يوم ليتني ما عشت بعده*

----------


## (dodo)

رجعت للدار أمشى فوق نيرانى 
كفا لكف يقود خطايا حرمانى 
هل من مجيب أنا بالباب منتظرا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 يجى الليل تولع شمعه تعلى الموسيقى وتجنن تعرف كيف تغازل روحى تلعب باحساسى وتتفنن


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ماذا جرى لي؟؟
نحولٌ . . غيرةٌ . . قلقٌ . . سهر . . عذابٌ
جنونٌ هزّ أفكــاري !!
*

----------


## (dodo)

ابتسم هدي اعصابك .:؛

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
حبيبي .. سابقاً لا أكثر .. أحس كل شي فينا أتغير
اختلفت كل المقاييس حتى أنت وحتى آني
عاطفتنا انتهت بينا وبردت أحلى الأحاسيس
بمبدأ المنفعة صرنا نقرأ طالعنا التعيس
والتقينا بموعد آخر من جديد
كراسينا من حديد .. كلماتنا من جليد
من غزلنا المفتعل .. وردك ووردي ذبل
صرنا نتصنع الضحكة وعلى شفايفنا الخجل
يالله خل ننهي اللقاء .. كافي تمثيل ورياء
وشربنا كاسك يا ملل
ننهض نودع بعضنا ويدفع الفاتورة عنا
بطل قصتنا الفشل


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لكن في موعد رجوعك في كل برود استقبلتك
وين دموعي وين دموعك
وين التنهيدة الل بضلوعك
من كنت تضمني وأتحسس جمر أنفاسك ويا أنفاسي
طاير بيك وطاير بيه يا عمق إحساسك وإحساسي
وين الحب الل هز العالم وين إخلاصك وين إخلاصي
حبيبي .. سابقاً لا أكثر .. أحس كل شي فينا أتغير
اختلفت كل المقاييس حتى أنت وحتى آني
عاطفتنا انتهت بينا وبردت أحلى الأحاسيس


*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ممنوعٌ عليّ أرى حبيبي ومسموح عليّ عذاب دائي
على جمر تسير بيّ الليالي ولا نور أمامي أو ورائي
أنا الصمت الحريق .. أنا الشحوب أنا صبر الرجال على النساء
أنا لا أستريح على فراشٍ وفي جنبي هم كربلائي
تقول أراك مبتسماً تغني وكم يحتاج مثلك للبكاء
وما تدري بأن بكاي صعب وأكبر من دموعي كبريائي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لابوك لابو من ترجى حنانك
لابو قلووب بالهوى تشكي الضيم...

واطي وانا بالحب عليت شانك
ومثلك فلا يستهال بالحب تعظيم...

كلمة احبك لا تجي بلسانك
شوهت باسم الحب كل المفاهيم...

ما زلزلت روح الطهاره كيانك
جاهل ولا ينفع بك اليوم تعليم...


ما اهين نفسي والكرامه عشانك
شيئ طبيعي ما يبي اي تفهيم ...


خلي التغلي ينفعك في زمانك
وروحي مراح الريح ولا روح الغيم...

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
صعب أصبر على الحرمان
صعب أنسى ولو لحضة

لأني عاشق وأنسان



*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

وين تريد أروح وياك بس لا تجرح إحساسي

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*احبكـ يا بعد هالقلب ..*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

محبوبتي محبوبتي
أنتي الشجر و أنا المطر
لولا جميل عناقنا
ما كان في الدنيا ثمر

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
زيّدُيّنٌيّ عشّقَٱ زيّدُيّنٌيّ يّٱٱحًلى نٌوِبّٱتُ جَنٌوِنٌيّ زيّدُيّنٌيّ ...


*

----------


## (dodo)

مو حرام انا ما أفكر الا بيك

----------


## دموع الغصون

ساكن يا بحر أش حرك أمواجك
أنا مثل الهوى والشمس أحتاجك
أنا بهالحظة أريد أتقصد إحراجك

----------


## (dodo)

ممنوعة انتــِ  :Frown:

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*
يا سيِّدتي: كنتِ أهم امرأةٍ في تاريخي
قبل رحيل العامْ.
أنتِ الآنَ.. أهمُّ امرأةٍ بعد ولادة هذا العامْ..
أنتِ امرأةٌ لا أحسبها بالساعاتِ وبالأيَّامْ.
أنتِ امرأةٌ.. صُنعَت من فاكهة الشِّعرِ.. ومن ذهب الأحلامْ..
*

----------


## (dodo)

اني خيّرتكـِ ف اختاري

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سالتها يا اغلى الانام كيف الغرام قالتلي انك ماتنام

واوهام مشوار مايعرف وصول

لحظة بها كل الفصول

*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*يـآ طعم الثلج [♥] و طعم النــــآر [♥] ونكهة شكـِي و يقينِـِـي ..♥|~*

----------


## &روان&

يا مشكلة  يا مدللة 
 :SnipeR (2):  :SnipeR (2):

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

فراشه جئت القي كحل اجنحتي لديك فأحترقت ظلما جناحاتي
اصيح والسيف مزروع في خاصرتي والغدر حطم امالي العريضات

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*ﻻ .. ﻻ ﺗﻜﺎﺑﺮْ .. ﺇﻧﻬﺎ ﺇﻧﺘﺼﺮﺕ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ْ
ﺳــــﻠﺒﺘﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻤـﺜﻴﻞ ﺃﻏـﻠﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻟـﺪ ﻳــﻚ ْ
ﻻ ﺻـﺤﺔ ﻻ ﺃﻫــﻞ ﻻ ﻭﺟــﻪ ﺿــﺤـﻮﻙ ْ
ﻭﺍﻟﻐــﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺤـﻤـﻘـﺎﺀ ﺃﺩﻣـﺖ ﻣﻘﻠـﺘﻴـﻚ*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*هل عندك شك أن دخولك في قلبي

هو أعظم يوم بالتاريخ وأجمل خبر في الدنيا
*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*

شكرا الى هذا الذي 
احتل في وضح النهار مكاني،،، 
وازاحني عن عرش قلبك بعدما،،، 
رءاك في صوتي وفي وجداني،، 
هل ياترى هو طيب ومغفل مثلي انا!!! 
ام كان مثلك ظالما واناني!! 
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*دموع الغصون بتعرفي اغنية القيصر القديمة اللي بتقول :: معلّم على الصدمات قلبي ؟
تذكرتها بس .. وتذكرت هالموضوع ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *دموع الغصون بتعرفي اغنية القيصر القديمة اللي بتقول :: معلّم على الصدمات قلبي ؟
> تذكرتها بس .. وتذكرت هالموضوع ..*



هههههههه الله على البلوه يعينك 
تذكر كلمات جميلة ومتفائلة المرات الجاي 
على فكره ادمنت كاظم اكتر واكتر انا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هههههههه الله على البلوه يعينك 
> تذكر كلمات جميلة ومتفائلة المرات الجاي 
> على فكره ادمنت كاظم اكتر واكتر انا



*للآن ما شفت حدا حب كاظم وما ادمنه لاحقاً اكتر واكتر ، ابداً ما ممكن تتغير النظرة تجاه هالساهر*

----------


## دموع الغصون

صحيح نتعاطاه بالوريد 
يعني أفهم انك من عشاق القيصر ؟
اذا اه اهلا وسهلا بك

----------

